# Weekly competition 2007-25 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC)



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

Let's see if we can get more posts than last week!

2x2x2
1. B' D' B' L' D2 F R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U B U' F2 D2 F D' F D2 B2 R F' R2
2. U2 R2 B2 U' R' B' U' L' B2 L U' F2 D2 F' R' D F2 R D' B L2 B' D2 R2 F2
3. U2 F R U2 L B' U' L2 D2 R F2 L' U' L' D B2 D L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 U' R2
4. F' R B L2 F2 L' B D' R' D' F' U R2 F2 U' B2 U' R F L' U' B2 D2 L2 B'
5. D B' D R' F2 U L2 D' L' U B U F2 D2 R B' U' L2 B L D2 B' L' D R


3x3x3
1. D' U2 R B F2 R' U B F L' U' L R F D U L2 R2 D U2 B R2 B' L2 U
2. L' D2 U L' R2 D' U B' D' U' F' L2 R B L2 R' F2 L' F2 U' R' F L' B U
3. D U' R B L' R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' U B' R D U2 F2 U L2 R D B' F
4. B2 L2 B F2 D U2 L2 B2 D L R B' R' D' U2 R' D2 R D' R2 B F2 L R2 B2
5. B2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' L U B F R2 D U L' R' F2 U R U2 B F' L2 B' D2 B


3x3x3 One Handed
1. L' D2 F D' R D2 U' F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 D' U' B2 F' D U' L U' R F U R
2. D2 B2 L' U2 R' F' R' B F' D L B2 F D' F2 D L R' F2 L R D' L2 R' U2
3. D' U B R D' R D2 U2 B' D' L R' U' L2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L B' D B F' R
4. L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' B2 D R' D2 U' B' D U2 L2 B' R' D2 U2 L2 B D F2
5. R F' L' R F2 R F2 L' B U L R B D U' F U2 L2 D U L R2 D' U' F'


4x4x4
1. f R b2 U2 F' L2 f u' R B' f d2 u' B2 f F' U2 F2 l U B f2 L d' U2 B' f U f L2 d u' b D2 u r' B2 D2 b' l
2. d F' l' U' B2 u2 f2 L F2 D' u2 B2 F d2 u B2 L d2 B b' u r D u2 B2 b2 d2 l2 f l R2 u b2 d' L' b' D' d2 b' D2
3. L f D' u2 L2 R2 d F l D2 d2 F d2 f' R B L2 R2 B2 u' L2 R2 D' F D b' l' R' D' d2 U2 b u L' R2 d R f d2 R'
4. U2 L' l2 r' F D2 b r u' L B2 U2 B' R F R' F' R2 D' B2 L2 l F r' f2 d' U2 R2 D r2 b' U2 L' d' b2 D' r' R F' l'
5. d B' f F2 l2 U' l' D2 u l2 b f' D2 b' f2 L d' U r2 d' f2 U2 r2 f D' u' U' f2 D u B F2 R B2 f D2 R b2 r2 R


5x5x5
1. B2 L D' F2 r' D2 B b' f2 d' b' d u' U' L2 d U F2 u' b f' l2 r' f' D U L' f' F2 L2 l' B D d2 u' r2 U' L2 f2 F' R' d2 U2 b R b2 r2 d' u' R D d2 b D d' u U2 f R' U2
2. R' U2 f2 l2 R' f2 d' u' b2 f' d u' f' D2 l2 U2 b L f' D' L2 l2 D2 L f R d B d2 B2 u2 f F d2 l2 u B' b2 f2 D2 U2 f2 R2 U' L' l2 B' L2 r2 d F2 L D d2 L' D2 d u U2 B'
3. B D2 b f L r' B2 R U f U2 F D2 R2 u2 U B' L' b' L b u2 l U2 R2 d R2 B2 b2 r' R D B f' U f' D2 u' l2 R2 d' u2 L' l r R u B' b L' F2 R' d' u b d' U2 b L F'
4. L' r2 B2 f l' D d2 U l2 B2 L' d2 F2 D2 d B' f' F u' B b' l2 b2 d R2 b' F2 r U' B f' F2 R2 B' b f F R2 u U2 F' U2 R U L' D2 u2 U' B b2 F L2 U' L2 f r2 d' f' F' r'
5. l' D2 u2 U b f u' f L u' b d r R' b' f2 r2 U2 B2 D' d' u' U2 L R d' U2 b2 d' r2 D f2 R2 b2 f' D2 b' l r2 B2 D u2 U2 L' D d2 u f F2 l D d u U l D2 u' r D2 u


Blindfolded

2x2x2
1. D B' R2 U' L F L D B L' B' D R D2 L2 U F2 R U' L' D2 B2 D2 L D'
2. F2 R2 B D L' F R' U L' F2 U' R2 F' R B2 D' B' U B' U L2 D' B' R' D2

3x3x3
1. F2 U L D2 U2 F D2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' D B' F2 L' F R2 D' U2 F' U'
2. F D2 B L R' B U2 F' R' F2 U L R F' U2 B2 F' R2 B' F' L R2 F2 D B'
4x4x4
1. B2 f2 F' U2 B2 r R' F d' L' l' b r u l' b' F2 R u b' f' L R F2 L' D l d L' B d2 L r B' l r D2 u L2 b
2. d2 R F2 L2 r2 d2 F' l2 u2 R' d l b2 f' R2 D u U2 B2 u b' l r U2 B d R b' l R f R' D' L' b2 f' d U f' F

5x5x5
1. l' f' u2 R2 B b f' L2 r2 d' L' u2 U' L d' F' R D2 R B2 b' f2 d2 B2 F2 U' L2 u f R2 b F' r2 B2 d2 R' U2 B' U2 b' R2 b f F l2 F U2 B b f2 F L2 l D R' U B2 l' r' R2
2. D l' f2 R' B f2 F2 U L' R2 b D2 F D L2 B2 D' f' r' B R b U b2 f' l B' b2 u F d b2 f2 D2 u U' L2 l2 r2 R2 U R b' u f u' b d' R D f2 u L l2 f L' l R' D l'


Square-1
1. -5,6/0,-3/0,5/3,3/3,1/0,5/6,2/3,0/5,2/-2,0/0,4/0,4/-3,2/6,1/-4,3/0,3/
2. 1,2/0,3/0,3/0,3/-1,0/-3,1/1,0/0,5/-3,3/0,4/-1,0/4,0/6,2/3,3/3,1/0,5/-3,3
3. 6,2/1,0/-3,0/3,0/-4,4/0,4/4,0/0,3/0,5/4,4/-3,2/2,3/-3,0/0,3/1,2/0,2/3,4
4. -2,-3/0,3/-1,2/6,3/4,0/3,3/0,3/-3,0/6,3/-4,1/0,2/0,5/-5,0/-2,5/0,4/3,2/
5. -3,5/0,1/3,0/6,2/-5,3/6,3/2,3/0,2/0,2/4,2/2,0/0,2/6,4/4,4/4,0/-4,4


Magic
1. Just do 5 solves!

Fewest Moves
1. D2 U F' D U' L' R U L' R' B' U B F2 R2 D' U2 R B F2 R' D' F R2 B' F L' U2 L' R' D U' L2 R U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R B2 F' (45 moves original)
R2 D B' D R2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 D U2 L (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)


I know I am still a little behind on the results, but I will correct that this week. Results from the last 4 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Richard (Jul 30, 2007)

2x2
7.88 (7.88) 6.67 (4.10) 5.40
Avg: 6.65

Two 7.88's in a row...crazy 

3x3
(20.30) (16.57) 19.77 19.56 18.67
Avg: 19.33

4x4
(90.42) 103.15 98.71 94.22 (110.41)
Avg: 98.99


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

2x2x2: Average - 15.05
(24.36) 11.55 22.73 (10.50) 10.88

Trying to do Ortega for the bad LBL starts without knowing all the Ortega algorithms is a bad idea.

3x3x3: Average - 24.36
24.09 24.98 (22.98) (29.69) 24.03

Pretty consistent... Should be faster once I learn all the OLL (none of the cases I learned showed up).

4x4x4: Average - 1:39.59
1:41.06 1:40.11 (1:36.20) (1:57.64) 1:37.62

No parity on any of the first three solves... Need a better cube (still).

5x5x5: Average - 2:31.37
2:30.92 2:33.28 (2:15.67) 2:29.91 2:52.50

Only two more weeks untl I get home, can't wait to not be afraid of pops anymore!! Btw, all those times were with 50 second centers... So to everyone out there, it's possible to sub-2:30 with 50s centers! 

Fewest Moves: 50 moves
B' U (2)
B' D F2 (5)
R' D' R D R2 (10)
U R U2 B' U B (16)
R' U R U2 B U B' (23)
U' F' U' F U R U' R' (31)
L' U2 L U L' U L (38)
U' R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L (50)

Best solution I could come up with... Should practice block-building some more... 15 minutes to develop this solution, 30 minutes to develop a 56 move one.


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

Magic: 1.07
Times: (DNF), 1.08, 1.09, 1.03, (1.02)
Finally reassambled it again after czech

Sq-1: 52.22
Times: 48.93, (1:18.09), (41.63), 49.71, 58.03
Not as good as last week, but still not bad

2x2: 3.46
Times: 3.90, 3.40, (2.71), 3.08, (4.00)
first solve with new method, second ortega, 3th guimond + trick, 4th, new method, 5th new method. Maybe that new method is not so bad after all 

3x3: 14.16
Times: 13.36, (15.03), (11.59), 14.72, 14.40
Bad 

4x4: 59.31
Times: (1:04.55), 53.93, 59.52, 1:04.47, (52.91)
Good 

5x5: 1:57.71
Times: 1:59.43, 1:55.66, (2:01.30), (1:53.27), 1:58.05
Good 
---BLD---

2x2a: 27.06 and with pochmann! 5 sec memo
2x2b: 34.75 7 sec memo

3x3a: DNF, I tried my new method for edges, off by only 2 misoriented pieces and a 3 cycle
3x3b: 4:20.19, with the new method for edges


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 30, 2007)

Gilles van den Peereboom

*2x2: 9.96 seconds*
Times: (12.53), (5.34), 9.49, 10.31, 10.09

*3x3: 18.19 seconds*
Times: 17.87, 17.81, (17.44), 18.90, (21.91)

*3x3 OH: 28.17 seconds*
Times: (35.73), (24.33), 30.34, 29.46, 24.71
[This makes me sick...]

*4x4: 1:41.12*
Times: (1:51.28), 1:34.18, 1:40.35, 1:48.83, (1:30.81)

*2x2 BLD: 38.40 seconds*
Times: DNF, 38.40

*3x3 FM: 46 moves*
Solution:
Cross:	U R2 D2 F2 R2	
Pair #1:	L' U L B U B'	
Pair #2 & #3:	U2 L U' L' R U' R' L' U' L U2	
Pair #4:	B' U B U' B' U' B	
OLL:	r U R' U R U2 r' U2	
PLL:	L2 U F' B L2 F B' U L2	
[Done between 4AM and 5AM. (I am sick so I cannot sleep. )]


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

ExoCorsair: You do realize that there are only 3 extra algs you need to learn for Ortega and that they have 3, 7 and 7 moves? And I checked your Fewest Moves, but it doesn't seem to be OK:
B' U (2) (18 optimal left)
B' D F2 (5) (17 optimal left)
R' D' R D R2 (10) (18 optimal left)
U R U2 B' U B (16) (16 optimal left)
R' U R U2 B U B' (23) (17 optimal left)
U' F' U' F U R U' R' (31) (14 optimal left)
L' U2 L U L' U L (38) (13 optimal left)
U' R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L (50) (11 optimal left)


Erik:


> Maybe that new method is not so bad after all


But maybe that "second ortega, 3th guimond + trick) thing is even better?


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2007)

There are way too many cases for that Guimond + trick thing, I just once learned one of these and ran into it


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 30, 2007)

3x3x3
17.12 17.71 15.05 (13.31) (18.26)
=> 16.63 avg

3x3x3 OH
22.57 (24.19) 22.25 (21.60) 23.81
=> 22.88 avg

fewest moves:
B' L' U R U' L U R' B' U2 F U' B U F' U F' U B' U' F U B L' B L' U' B L2 U F2 U2 B U' B
=> 35 moves (10 min)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> ExoCorsair: You do realize that there are only 3 extra algs you need to learn for Ortega and that they have 3, 7 and 7 moves?



Yes, I learned that when trying to learn Ortega the first night of the US Open. I just cannot recognize the cases. 

This should fix it (missed an apostraphe):
B' U (2) (18 optimal left)
B' D F2 (5) (17 optimal left)
R' D' R D R2 (10) (18 optimal left)
U R U2 B'* U' *B (16) (16 optimal left)
R' U R U2 B U B' (23) (17 optimal left)
U' F' U' F U R U' R' (31) (14 optimal left)
L' U2 L U L' U L (38) (13 optimal left)
U' R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L (50) (11 optimal left)

Magic: Average - 2.68
(2.11) 3.03 (DNF) 2.74 2.28

Blah, haven't solved this thing in too long.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

Case recognition for Ortega:
0 horizontal bars = 3 moves (R2 F2 R2)
1 horizontal bars = 7 moves (R' D L' U2 L D' R)
2 horizontal bars = 7 moves (R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2)
4 horizontal bars = diagonal corner swap, regular layer by layer/PLL
5 horizontal bars = 3 cycle, regular layer by layer/PLL

All algs are written from the top of my hat, so they may have errors.

And yes, that one correction fixed it. I'll let you get away with it, but please check it next time 

B' U (2) (18 optimal left)
B' D F2 (5) (17 optimal left)
R' D' R D R2 (10) (18 optimal left)
U R U2 B'* U' *B (16) (16 optimal left)
R' U R U2 B U B' (23) (15 optimal left)
U' F' U' F U R U' R' (31) (13 optimal left)
L' U2 L U L' U L (38) (10 optimal left)
U' R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L (50) (solved)


----------



## Jack (Jul 30, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 7.76
Times: 8.11, (5.41), 8.19, (8.96), 6.97

3x3x3
Average: 21.97
Times: 21.34, (25.69), 21.41, 23.16, (17.68)

Really bad (except for the last solve).

3x3x3 OH
Average: 37.54
Times: (27.77), 35.83, (41.02), 37.09, 39.69

My first sub 40 average!  I just lubed my cube, and it helped a lot. The first time was a PLL skip.

4x4x4
Average: 1:35.83
Times: 1:34.61, (1:34.46), 1:34.84 O, 1:38.05 O, (1:45.22 P)

Very consistent. The first three solves were all within 0.38 seconds of each other!

5x5x5
Average: 3:29.59
Times: 3:34.88, (3:10.84), (3:43.21), 3:15.31, 3:38.58

Horrible times, they just keep getting worse and worse... My edge pairing is really slow.

Square-1
Average: 1:18.78
Times: 1:19.00, 1:31.21, (1:05.63), (1:36.55), 1:06.13

Getting better at this new method. Parities on all but the third solve...

Fewest Moves
35 moves
2x2x2: x2 L' U F2 B' U' L U2
2x2x3: z' x' F R F2
F2L: R2 U R2 F' U2 F R' U
OLL: y L' U' L U F
PLL: y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

I thought my last 40 move solution was good! I tried using block building, and apparently it worked! Done in about 13 minutes.

BLD

2x2x2: DNF (1:19.83)
2x2x2: 1:06.90

3x3x3: 5:21.75
3x3x3: DNF (5:03.86)

New PB, but still not very good considering most of my DNFs are usually from 4:00-4:30, and I have had two sub 4:00s.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 30, 2007)

Christopher Aaron Foster

2x2x2

Average: 10.05
1) 09.05
2) 11.33
3) (08.34)
4) 09.78
5) (14.14)

3x3x3

Average: 27.39
1) (24.06)
2) 25.97
3) 30.73
4) 25.47
5) (31.25)

3x3x3OH

Average: 1:05.72
1) (1:01.00)
2) 1:11.33
3) (1:14.16)
4) 1:03.09
5) 1:02.74


4x4x4

Average: 2:15.58
1) (2:20.69)
2) 2:18.06
3) 2:20.05
4) 2:08.64
5) (1:57.27)

2x2x2 BLD
1. 3:35.57
2. 3:29.25


----------



## hait2 (Jul 31, 2007)

3x3x3
39.89 46.81 (33.12) 42.5 (48.56) = 43.07

the last solve was a semi pop (piece came out but didnt fall out)
the variance in my solves is really annoying, my standard deviation for this average looks to be around 6 which is nuts =/

3x3x3BLD
well, matyas has inspired in me a crazy goal
i am using the 20second countdown timer in JNet as my memorization limit, so these will (obviously) be dnfs
a) DNF. memorized all the edge permutation and 1 cycle of the corner permutation before timer ran out. on the bright side, i executed them all correctly
b) DNF. memorized all the edge and corner permutations but when timer ran out, couldn't remember a single one. sat there for a few minutes, and couldn't remember even one >_<

damn matyas. i respect your memorization times a lot more than before now. but i will keep trying


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 31, 2007)

3x3 average: 19.44
19.48
(20.53)
(16.28)
18.35
20.51

I need to lube my cube.

3x3 OH
(37.39)
56.30
POP
51.18
45.79

Still bad... I loosened my brother's cube to make it suitable for OH. I'm still getting used to it.

BLD
2x2 a I lost the time grrr...
2x2 b 43.47

That last scramble was EASY! only 3 corners out of place if you rotate it. Matyas would probably get 10 secs haha.

3x3 a DNF 2:59.06
3x3 b DNF 3:41.xx

Man... I was sure I had that last scramble right. Darn it!

Fewest Moves 
2x2x2
U B' R2 u' L' u'

2x2x3
L U L' d R U' R2 F2 R

Corner Permutation fix (EO skip)
L2 U2 R' U L' U' R U

Finish F2L
y x' U' R' L F2 R L' U' x

OLL+PLL
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' y U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U'

48 moves, 50 minutes


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2007)

hait2 said:


> 3x3x3BLD
> well, matyas has inspired in me a crazy goal
> i am using the 20second countdown timer in JNet as my memorization limit, so these will (obviously) be dnfs
> a) DNF. memorized all the edge permutation and 1 cycle of the corner permutation before timer ran out. on the bright side, i executed them all correctly
> ...



Damn, thats crazy. I've trying to get my memo down to 1 minute, (I probably used to do it at 1:20 - 1:40, sloow), but I might just have to skip to 30s! To catch up with your efforts!


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2007)

2x2: (5.06) (12.65) 7.66 8.33 5.86 Average: 7.28
PLL skip for the first one. A messy second one. This is 0.40 faster than last week! 

3x3: (18.84) 22.55 24.46 (26.97) 23.65 Average: 23.55
Nice start with a 18.xx, then it just went downhill!

2x2 BLD: 54.77 1:00.52
Normal for me!

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF
The first was 2:53. I'd rather not speak about the horrible second DNF 

5x5: 4:52.44 (4:22.97) 4:24.00 4:28.56 (5:15.83) Average: 4:35.00
The rest will come Arnaud  Heh, the last competiton my average was 5:0x.x, I have practised since then, but I cut 30s off my time!


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Arnaud, Johannes' solution is correct.

2x2 Speedsolve:
6.76 7.56 (7.64) 7.26 (6.69)
Avg: 7.19
Not too good. Still need to execute quicker.

3x3 Speedsolve:
(17.41) (20.09) 18.88 17.83 17.83
Avg: 18.18
This was horrible. Done on my new DIY, so it will take a little while to get used to. I need more practice.

3x3 OH:
34.19 37.22 (32.70) 37.08 (40.44)
Avg: 36.16
I haven't practiced at all since the last competition, yet I dropped my avg. 3 seconds. I am happy with this.

4x4 Speedsolve:
(77.78) 76.22 (73.73) 76.26 75.91
Avg: 76.13 (1:16.13)
I am happy about this. That is amazing how consistant I am, even with the parities. I have a double parity on 2, single parity on 2, and the 76.22 was no parity.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 31, 2007)

3x3x3 average 19.67
18.96 (20.86) 20.42 (17.61) 19.62

...I can be satisfied with the times


----------



## hdskull (Aug 1, 2007)

2x2x2:
avg: 12.18
Times: (13.67), (7.03), 13.61, 10.73, 12.19
damn i give up on the rubik's 2x2, haha

3x3x3:
avg: 24.79
times: (22.92), (26.56), 23.55, 25.08, 25.73
2 new OLLs i learned popped up!!! but still slow at them.

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 48.31
times: 47.00, (45.27), (55.45), 49.59, 48.33
very nice times


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 1, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 11.20
(12.28), 11.64, 10.82, (10.18), 11.14


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 2, 2007)

1)29.53
2)(37.89)
3)(26.45) Avg:32.17
4)34.28
5)32.70

Number 2 had a 2 look oll and pll


----------



## guusrs (Aug 4, 2007)

FMC 2007-25
linaer (quick) solve: 
F' D2 F U2 B' D2 (6) (2x2x2 block)
U L2 F2 B' U B (6) (2x2x3 block)
R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U' R (9) (F2L)
L' U R U'L U R2 F R F' B U' F' U F B' U' (17) LL
total 38 moves
took me 5 minutes
See ya 
Gus


----------



## Erik (Aug 4, 2007)

Guus, is that you?


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 5, 2007)

3x3 speedsolve
average:19.71
(19.04), 19.64, (21.09), 20.02, 19.49

3x3 OH
average:54.19
56.48, 54.27, (47.89), (1:00.47), 51.84

3x3 BLD
DNF, 5:24.14

My DNF, i cycled the last 3 wrong =( The time was 4:42


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 5, 2007)

3x3x3
Avg: 25.56
(24.00), 25.40, (25.79), 25.63, 25.65

Consistent


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 5, 2007)

Andrew Chow

3x3x3
(19.45), 17.98, 18.19, (17.48), 19.42
Average - 18.53
Bleh. I need a new cube. Or to fix the one I have.

3x3x3 OH
28.84, (26.89), 38.31, (39.77), 34.09
Average - 33.74
Wow. Wooooow. Those first two solves were amazing. The 39 was a disaster.

4x4x4
(102.44), 87.23, 96.51, (72.11), 98.81
Average - 94.18(1:34.18)
Hopefully next week I can get that super-100 times out of there.

5x5x5
(4:34.61), 4:13.50, (4:12.84), 4:19.25, 4:32.17
Average - 4:21.64
Well, I beat my best average by.....over a minute. Yay for improvement. I'm still slow.

Blindfold Coming soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

2x2x2: 10.21, 7.83, 8.27, (7.81), (12.31) = 8.77
3x3x3: 26.09, 26.51, (22.46), 22.57, (26.72) = 25.06
3x3x3_oh: 47.45, (43.63), (56.65), 52.10, 48.29 = 49.28
4x4x4: (1:51.33)(O), 1:43.52(OP), 1:45.85(O), (1:42.43)(OP), 1:44.38(P) = 1:44.58
5x5x5: (2:52.79), 2:47.36, 2:34.95, 2:42.61, (2:33.62) = 2:41.64
2x2x2_bf: DNF, 1:34.92 = 1:34.92
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
Square-1: (1:56.34), 2:13.77(P), (2:45.52)(P), 2:05.09, 2:33.48(P) = 2:17.45
Magic: (1.83), 3.23, (3.59), 1.84, 1.87 = 2.31
Fewest Moves: 51 Moves
L2 B U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 (Tried to make 2x2x2+cross+middle layer, didn't work) 18 optimal left
U B2 D' B D (a pair) 17 optimal left
B2 U2 B2 U' (2 more pairs) 17 optimal left
B U F' U F U F' U2 (last pair) 14 optimal left. I also tried orienting edges B2 U L U' L', than finish F2L while permutating edges D2 B' U B D2 B' and then I didn't know how to continue)
F2 R U R' U' F' (Orient edges) 15 optimal left
B U B' U B U' B' U B U2 (Orient corners) 12 optimal left
B L2 B R B' L2 B R' B (Corner 3-cycle) 9 optimal left

All times are pretty OK, except Fewest Moves and Blindfolded 

Welcome Guus!


----------



## Karthik (Aug 6, 2007)

Arnaud why dont you try and do the 3x3x3 BLD as multiple BLD.I think you have a better chance to finish that way.Haha


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

If I DNF both 3x3x3_bf attempts of the 2007-26 competition I will try to do them again at the same time a couple days later!

Maybe I can only fix parities if there is an even number of cubes????


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 6, 2007)

Arnaud, can you please count my scores. I had the solves done on like Wed. but I couldn't get to a computer until this morning. (it really sucks not having internet) Anyway, here are my solves.

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 8.15
8.41, (7.86), 8.08, 7.96, (8.81)

3x3x3
Average: 22.41
19.18, 23.78, (17.56), 24.27, (27.05)

I'm getting faster, but I can't do it consistently...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 50.34
48.19, (65.08), (44.18), 50.25, 52.58

getting better. Did wrong OLL on the 65

4x4x4
Average: 1:25.87
1:28.47 P, 1:23.27, (1:29.93 OP), (1:17.80), 1:25.86

Yeah, a sub 90 avg. I've gotten a lot better on the 4x4, but my 3x3 part is still like 30-45 secs...

5x5x5
Average: 2:45.75
2:34.34, 2:41.50, (2:29.25), (3:02.05), 3:01.41

yeah... i don't want to talk about that. I had a huge pop during a scramble b4 the last 2.

Square-1
Average: 1:30.95
(DNF), 1:35.97, 1:17.05, 1:39.88, (54.80)

Yeah first sub-1

Magic
Average: 1.87
1.91, (1.38), 2.03, 1.68, (5.19)

eh... new PB though.

---BLD---

2x2x2 - 57.61
1. 57.61
2. DNF (57.21)

3x3x3 - DNF

I should be able to get a BLD because later in the week, I had a 2:49, 3:30, and 3:15ish all in a row.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2007)

masterofthebass: Don't worry about the averages, they get auto-calculated by the database. The only reason to write them down is for others to see your results in a more comprehensible way. Nicely done on the 4x4x4.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2007)

Analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: R2 D B' D R2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 D U2 L

Name: ExoCorsair
Solved in 50 moves
(2): B' U (2 used, 48 left, 18 optimal left)
(3): B' D F2 (5 used, 45 left, 17 optimal left)
(5): R' D' R D R2 (10 used, 40 left, 18 optimal left)
(6): U R U2 B' U' B (16 used, 34 left, 16 optimal left)
(7): R' U R U2 B U B' (23 used, 27 left, 15 optimal left)
(8): U' F' U' F U R U' R' (31 used, 19 left, 13 optimal left)
(7): L' U2 L U L' U L (38 used, 12 left, 10 optimal left)
(12): U' R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L (50 used)

Name: gillesvdp
Solved in 46 moves
Cross (5): U R2 D2 F2 R2 (5 used, 41 left, 17 optimal left)
Pair #1 (6): L' U L B U B' (11 used, 35 left, 16 optimal left)
Pair #2 & #3 (11): U2 L U' L' R U' R' L' U' L U2 (22 used, 24 left, 15 optimal left)
Pair #4 (7): B' U B U' B' U' B (29 used, 17 left, 12 optimal left)
OLL (8): r U R' U R U2 r' U2 (37 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL (9): L2 U F' B L2 F B' U L2 (46 used)

Name: Johannes91
Solved in 35 moves (inverse scramble/solve)
3 corners (8): B' L' U R U' L U R' (35 used)
Unknown part 2 (7): B' U2 F U' B U F' (27 used, 8 left, 8 optimal)
Unknown part 1 (8): U F' U B' U' F U B (20 used, 15 left, 13 optimal left)
2x2x3 (7): L' B L' U' B L2 U (12 used, 23 left, 14 optimal left)
2x2x2 (5): F2 U2 B U' B (5 used, 30 left, 17 optimal left)

Name: Jack
Solved in 35 moves
2x2x2 (7): x2 L' U F2 B' U' L U2 (7 used, 28 left, 18 optimal left)
2x2x3 (3): z' x' F R F2 (10 used, 25 left, 16 optimal left)
F2L (8): R2 U R2 F' U2 F R' U (18 used, 17 left, 12 optimal left)
OLL (5): y L' U' L U F (23 used, 12 left, 12 optimal left)
PLL (12): y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (35 used)

Name: edd5190 (corrected)
Solved in 48 moves
2x2x2 (6): U B' R2 u' L' u' (6 used, 42 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 (9): L U L' d R U' R2 F2 R (15 used, 33 left, 15 optimal left)
Corner Permutation fix (EO skip) (8): L2 U2 R' U L' U' R U (23 used, 25 left, 14 optimal left)
Finish F2L (7): y x' U' R' L F2 R L' U' x (30 used, 18 left, 14 optimal left)
OLL (9): R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' (39 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL (9): y U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U' (48 used)

Name: guusrs
NOT solved in 38 moves
2x2x2 block (6): F' D2 F U2 B' D2 (6 used, 32 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 block (6): U L2 F2 B' U B (12 used, 26 left, 16 optimal left)
F2L (9): R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U' R (21 used, 17 left, 17 optimal left)
LL (17): L' U R U'L U R2 F R F' B U' F' U F B' U' (38 used, 0 left, 18 optimal left)

Name: AvGalen
Solved in 51 Moves
Tried to make 2x2x2+cross+middle layer, didn't work (9): L2 B U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 (9 used, 42 left, 17 optimal left)
a pair (5): U B2 D' B D (14 used, 37 left, 17 optimal left
2 more pairs (4): B2 U2 B2 U' (18 used, 33 left, 14 optimal left
last pair (8): B U F' U F U F' U2 (26 used, 25 left, 15 optimal left). I also tried orienting edges B2 U L U' L', than finish F2L while permutating edges D2 B' U B D2 B' and then I didn't know how to continue)
Orient edges (6): F2 R U R' U' F' (32 used , 19 left, 12 optimal left)
Orient corners (10): B U B' U B U' B' U B U2 (42 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
Corner 3-cycle (9): B L2 B R B' L2 B R' B (51 used)


----------

